# How do I get the male and female to get along??



## DragonBettas (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok I have a Dragon Plakat/Delta Tail Male and a female Delta/Plakat that Im trying to breed... Problem is the male is so agressive that when i try to introduce them he attacks her... She goes from ready to mate(vertical stripes) to stress ( horizontal). Im just wondering how do i get the male to get along with her..








Male looks almost identical to this coloring and fish...


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Some chasing and biting is normal, (After all, they are "Fighting fish".) but if the males is literally trying to kill the female, then you should remove him. After the introduction, I would monitor the spawning tank for roughly 1 or 2 hours to make sure no real damage is being done.


----------



## DragonBettas (Aug 14, 2010)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Some chasing and biting is normal, (After all, they are "Fighting fish".) but if the males is literally trying to kill the female, then you should remove him. After the introduction, I would monitor the spawning tank for roughly 1 or 2 hours to make sure no real damage is being done.


 
Do the bitng and chasing/flaring cause any stress for the female?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How long have you conditioned the pair?

Plakats are notorious for being hard to breed because they tend to be more aggressive than long finned bettas. Also since the male doesn't have long fins to lug around its harder for the female to escape like she would if being paired with a long fin.

Put the female in a breeder trap or glass enclosure and let the pair see each other for a few days then release her.


----------



## DragonBettas (Aug 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> How long have you conditioned the pair?
> 
> Plakats are notorious for being hard to breed because they tend to be more aggressive than long finned bettas. Also since the male doesn't have long fins to lug around its harder for the female to escape like she would if being paired with a long fin.
> 
> Put the female in a breeder trap or glass enclosure and let the pair see each other for a few days then release her.


 
Should I let the male loose in the tank and have the female in the enclosure? Because once i let him loose he goes right to her where ever i got her placed and starts flaring and rying to get at her, which Im worried it might stress her out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, let him loose. He will flare at her at first and she may get stress stripes but if they are properly conditioned than eventually he'll start making his nest and she'll become less stressed.

Letting him see her but not have access to her will desensitize him so he won't be as aggressive. Some people even condition the pair and allow them to see each other during this process so they are less aggressive when introduced.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I add some Nutrafin Betta Max (contains almond leaf extract) in my water and it calms them down and gets them to breed.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Same situation here, the male has a nest, and now I release the female. No damage done or now, so I'm thinking that I'll leave them for 3 days. Observe closely though


----------



## DragonBettas (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright so the male was destroying the female. He would lure her in the nest, acts like he's gonna breed then attack her, pin her on the bottom and attack her more. her fins are all bitten off, and her head and scales are scar up. I took the female out, she was stressed, and am thinking he just doesn't like her?


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

what i would do, get a divider if your using a 10gallon, and just place one on either side and let them look at each other, but make sure to include a cave or plants or something for the female to run to if she doesnt constantly wanna be hawk eyed by your male.

If your using a 5g or smaller, although i think for breeding you should really invest in a 10g, you can still use a 10g divider, if you cut it to fit, or bend it and clip it in.
if your forced to do this, chances are you wont be able to get the divider clear in the center, but thats ok, my advice is to give the female the bigger side, more room to hide and ignore the male, so your not Literally forcing them to stare at each other 100% of the time. let them be like this for ATLEAST a week, or if your like me and your breeding tank is right next to your bed and you watch it for about 75% of your day, every day.... you'll be able to tell from many signs that the female is not only physicially ready for the male (Meaning stripes, and a bloated tummy full of eggs) But, conditioned enough to where their not always just flaring at each other, but kind of dancing for each other, and displaying a less violent attitude... but i spend too much time looking at my fish, not everyone is so lucky. lol


----------



## DragonBettas (Aug 14, 2010)

Bloodeath said:


> what i would do, get a divider if your using a 10gallon, and just place one on either side and let them look at each other, but make sure to include a cave or plants or something for the female to run to if she doesnt constantly wanna be hawk eyed by your male.
> 
> If your using a 5g or smaller, although i think for breeding you should really invest in a 10g, you can still use a 10g divider, if you cut it to fit, or bend it and clip it in.
> if your forced to do this, chances are you wont be able to get the divider clear in the center, but thats ok, my advice is to give the female the bigger side, more room to hide and ignore the male, so your not Literally forcing them to stare at each other 100% of the time. let them be like this for ATLEAST a week, or if your like me and your breeding tank is right next to your bed and you watch it for about 75% of your day, every day.... you'll be able to tell from many signs that the female is not only physicially ready for the male (Meaning stripes, and a bloated tummy full of eggs) But, conditioned enough to where their not always just flaring at each other, but kind of dancing for each other, and displaying a less violent attitude... but i spend too much time looking at my fish, not everyone is so lucky. lol


Yes Im using a ten gal. but I decided to recondition them both and if that doesnt work i got a more agressive female short tail but Im really trying to save that female for my other super agressive plakat if these two doesnt work out. 2 agressive fishes works out better i heard? and What if the male plakat is larger then the female? I mean this male is like a king betta almost?


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

any success?


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Let them watch each other longer then introduce them after 4-5 days..... my male was super aggresive...just takes more time!!!


----------

